# do you copy.... we have a 10-38 in progress



## Nicholas (8/12/16)

SO!!!! just a quick story of how i got pulled over 3 times in one day because of vaping KINDA!! 

I had to leave the vape meet and pick my little sister up who's car had just broken down and on my way to here i see these two cops on the other side of the road, this was near rosebank side. maaaaan i looked that cop straight in the eyes and blew a cloud that would've left Yusuf in Awe. and bam the sirens go one and we are pulled over. Where's the dagga, where's the drugs. my brother and i burst into laughter which makes us look even more suspicious. but hey after searching my car and finding too many empty bottles that smelled waaaay to good and one bottle that had joy and inw biscuit in they finally asked what is this and so we explained vaping to them and they were quite chilled after that.

about 2km later BAM!!!! metro cops this time.... so i tell my brother go go go hotbox time while blowing clouds in a car with all air circulation gone. obviously when they couldn't see the drivers face because of all the clouds they decide to pull us over. i open that window and that mothers milk hit that cop so hard in the face he just smiled like DAMN thats good. funny enough he knew about vaping and actually asked quite a few questions none of which included why my seatbelt wasnt on or why my license disk was expired. after a quick vape chat we were on the road again.

later that evening i was on the way to roodepoort and this time i was all alone and vaping quite conservatively, which obviously didnt mean less clouds because once again the blue lights go on and im pulled over for another search this time im in a foul mood due to the fact that i really needed to pee. however after the search the guy was like wow you must spend alot of money on this stuff and i was free to go. 

So i propose a game this weekend everytime you see a cop start blowing the biggest clouds ever and lets see how many times you get searched. lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe (8/12/16)

Nicholas said:


> SO!!!! just a quick story of how i got pulled over 3 times in one day because of vaping KINDA!!
> 
> I had to leave the vape meet and pick my little sister up who's car had just broken down and on my way to here i see these two cops on the other side of the road, this was near rosebank side. maaaaan i looked that cop straight in the eyes and blew a cloud that would've left Yusuf in Awe. and bam the sirens go one and we are pulled over. Where's the dagga, where's the drugs. my brother and i burst into laughter which makes us look even more suspicious. but hey after searching my car and finding too many empty bottles that smelled waaaay to good and one bottle that had joy and inw biscuit in they finally asked what is this and so we explained vaping to them and they were quite chilled after that.
> 
> ...


Not a cop story, but funny none the less. Last week I was standing at the picnic robot in Krugersdorp on my way to work. So i was happily vaping in my car with the window down a bit. One of the okes selling newspapers started running towards me screaming "your car is on fire, your car is on fire" before stopping short and seeing that the smoke was actually coming out of me and not the car

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Quakes (8/12/16)

Nicholas said:


> SO!!!! just a quick story of how i got pulled over 3 times in one day because of vaping KINDA!!
> 
> I had to leave the vape meet and pick my little sister up who's car had just broken down and on my way to here i see these two cops on the other side of the road, this was near rosebank side. maaaaan i looked that cop straight in the eyes and blew a cloud that would've left Yusuf in Awe. and bam the sirens go one and we are pulled over. Where's the dagga, where's the drugs. my brother and i burst into laughter which makes us look even more suspicious. but hey after searching my car and finding too many empty bottles that smelled waaaay to good and one bottle that had joy and inw biscuit in they finally asked what is this and so we explained vaping to them and they were quite chilled after that.
> 
> ...


lol, Awesome Idea. I'm in!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Troll Brothers Elixirs (8/12/16)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Not a cop story, but funny none the less. Last week I was standing at the picnic robot in Krugersdorp on my way to work. So i was happily vaping in my car with the window down a bit. One of the okes selling newspapers started running towards me screaming "your car is on fire, your car is on fire" before stopping short and seeing that the smoke was actually coming out of me and not the car



I don't generally hotbox my car, but I've had security guards, and even cops run up to me and say that my car is on fire.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nicholas (8/12/16)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Not a cop story, but funny none the less. Last week I was standing at the picnic robot in Krugersdorp on my way to work. So i was happily vaping in my car with the window down a bit. One of the okes selling newspapers started running towards me screaming "your car is on fire, your car is on fire" before stopping short and seeing that the smoke was actually coming out of me and not the car



I had the the same experience too


Troll Brothers Elixirs said:


> I don't generally hotbox my car, but I've had security guards, and even cops run up to me and say that my car is on fire.



This seems to be a regular occurrence... i dare you do vape outside a fire station

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrDeedz (8/12/16)

Just make sure you dont have any outstanding warrants, vehicle or drivers license expired, illegal tint on lights or colored bulbs. Illegal number plates or not under the influence and the list goes on before poking the sleeping dragon *lawl* 
its a fun game but for me neah!!! not in the mood to bribe or buy kfc for damn piggies<> have fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nicholas (8/12/16)

MrDeedz said:


> Just make sure you dont have any outstanding warrants, vehicle or drivers license expired, illegal tint on lights or colored bulbs. Illegal number plates or not under the influence and the list goes on before poking the sleeping dragon *lawl*
> its a fun game but for me neah!!! not in the mood to bribe or buy kfc for damn piggies<> have fun



funny enough i might just have that whole list except for the expired drivers license


----------



## MrDeedz (8/12/16)

Nicholas said:


> funny enough i might just have that whole list except for the expired drivers license


and that's the 1 i have only. or mAYBE im just joking. dont know if we have any 5 0 vapers on the forum lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Quakes (8/12/16)

MrDeedz said:


> Just make sure you dont have any outstanding warrants, vehicle or drivers license expired, illegal tint on lights or colored bulbs. Illegal number plates or not under the influence and the list goes on before poking the sleeping dragon *lawl*
> its a fun game but for me neah!!! not in the mood to bribe or buy kfc for damn piggies<> have fun


Luckily I'm clean - Car is 100%, license is renewed. No fine nothing.

This is going to be fun...


----------



## MrDeedz (8/12/16)

Quakes said:


> Luckily I'm clean - Car is 100%, license is renewed. No fine nothing.
> 
> This is going to be fun...


lol guys just dont poke the bear too much and we open a can of worms and they ban vaping and driving permanently due to obstruction to drivers view

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## incredible_hullk (8/12/16)

Nicholas said:


> SO!!!! just a quick story of how i got pulled over 3 times in one day because of vaping KINDA!!
> 
> I had to leave the vape meet and pick my little sister up who's car had just broken down and on my way to here i see these two cops on the other side of the road, this was near rosebank side. maaaaan i looked that cop straight in the eyes and blew a cloud that would've left Yusuf in Awe. and bam the sirens go one and we are pulled over. Where's the dagga, where's the drugs. my brother and i burst into laughter which makes us look even more suspicious. but hey after searching my car and finding too many empty bottles that smelled waaaay to good and one bottle that had joy and inw biscuit in they finally asked what is this and so we explained vaping to them and they were quite chilled after that.
> 
> ...



@Nicholas play the cop game all the time and love it...doesnt help that I either listen to trance or metal music which attract more attention

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (8/12/16)

Just dont do it while listening to Rage Against the Machine's F#uk the Police. You might end up getting a cavity search for Christmass

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (8/12/16)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Just dont do it while listening to Rage Against the Machine's F#uk the Police. You might end up with a cavity search for Christmass



@SmokeyJoe Oh if u listening to a said SA group and they ask you...you respond "fokkof polisie kar"...*guys not swearing, name of a band*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (8/12/16)

MrDeedz said:


> and that's the 1 i have only. or mAYBE im just joking. dont know if we have any 5 0 vapers on the forum lol


We totally do, and I'm sure they are loving this thread! 

But also, maybe it's best not to troll the cops, and let them get on with their jobs?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Quakes (8/12/16)

MrDeedz said:


> lol guys just dont poke the bear too much and we open a can of worms and they ban vaping and driving permanently due to obstruction to drivers view


There is a good way and a bad way to do this. Don't go out to make trouble, but like me, everytime I see a cop I don't vape till he's gone, so now I will vape as normal and see what happens.

I don't like trouble so not going to make trouble

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ian_F (8/12/16)

CSB 

Would never try and get pulled over... going back to jail aint fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (8/12/16)

MrDeedz said:


> Just make sure you dont have any outstanding warrants, vehicle or drivers license expired, illegal tint on lights or colored bulbs. Illegal number plates or not under the influence and the list goes on before poking the sleeping dragon *lawl*
> its a fun game but for me neah!!! not in the mood to bribe or buy kfc for damn piggies<> have fun



and don't forget the damn emergency triangle. The most embarrassing fine I have ever received. Depending on the individual ossifer, they will keep going until they find *something* to fine you for.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nicholas (8/12/16)

Quakes said:


> There is a good way and a bad way to do this. Don't go out to make trouble, but like me, everytime I see a cop I don't vape till he's gone, so now I will vape as normal and see what happens.
> 
> I don't like trouble so not going to make trouble



Yeah I'm the same i dont vape when i see a cop, now i just couldn't care less. some of these guys are just looking for a quick pay day, the one cop said to me how thirsty he was after not being able to find anything. imagine how hungry he was gonna be if he happened to find my bong in the boot 

Seriously though some of these cops like taking advantage of their power. and have nothing better to do with their time. we might aswell make their lives a bit more exciting.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nicholas (8/12/16)

Although a real concern to me is that a vape could easily look like a gun.... i mean i was in town and some guy try to take my phone so i went for my vape... he ran so fast i just laughed. 

now atleast our cops aren't as trigger happy as american cops but like imagine you get pulled over and lean over to reach for your vape and a cop mistakes it for a gun?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## craigb (8/12/16)

Nicholas said:


> Seriously though some of these cops like taking advantage of their power. and have nothing better to do with their time. we might aswell make their lives a bit more exciting.



Although, in all fairness, there are plenty of good cops (and even some EMPD & JMPD) out there. There's just too many indecent folks in their ranks giving the good guys a bad reputation.


----------



## Nicholas (8/12/16)

craigb said:


> Although, in all fairness, there are plenty of good cops (and even some EMPD & JMPD) out there. There's just too many indecent folks in their ranks giving the good guys a bad reputation.



I Agree 100% .... I come across alot of really awesome cops. just yesterday i got pulled over and my license disk wasnt on the car cause i didnt have a sticker thing and he was really cool about it plus gave me a sticker, although it does say i pledge to be a good driver and i think i was doing 180 on the way home after that but still... really nice guy. 

but as you said too much bad rep for the saps and metro in general so everyone assumes they all terrible people


----------



## Clouder (8/12/16)

LOL! Sometimes I wonder what people think when they see me chucking clouds out of a marked vehicle!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes (8/12/16)

Clouder said:


> LOL! Sometimes I wonder what people think when they see me chucking clouds out of a marked vehicle!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## craigb (8/12/16)

Clouder said:


> LOL! Sometimes I wonder what people think when they see me chucking clouds out of a marked vehicle!



see previous post about decent ossifers

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nicholas (8/12/16)

Clouder said:


> LOL! Sometimes I wonder what people think when they see me chucking clouds out of a marked vehicle!


----------



## Silver (8/12/16)

Nicholas said:


> SO!!!! just a quick story of how i got pulled over 3 times in one day because of vaping KINDA!!
> 
> I had to leave the vape meet and pick my little sister up who's car had just broken down and on my way to here i see these two cops on the other side of the road, this was near rosebank side. maaaaan i looked that cop straight in the eyes and blew a cloud that would've left Yusuf in Awe. and bam the sirens go one and we are pulled over. Where's the dagga, where's the drugs. my brother and i burst into laughter which makes us look even more suspicious. but hey after searching my car and finding too many empty bottles that smelled waaaay to good and one bottle that had joy and inw biscuit in they finally asked what is this and so we explained vaping to them and they were quite chilled after that.
> 
> ...



Hi @Nicholas
Glad your story had a good outcome.

Two things bud

1) Please don't obstruct your vision with your vape clouds while driving. Rather open a window and blow out to the side

2) Wear your seatbelt

We have a few police officers on this forum - and I don't think wasting their time with fun and games is a good idea - especially in this country.

*If you obstruct your vision with vape clouds and, for a split second, you are not able to control your vehicle properly - then in my view you should not be on the road. Period.*

Been T-boned by a Prado at an intersection. I don't know what the main reason was (maybe the guy was texting - hell, maybe he was even vaping) - but that changed the next year of my wife's life. And it was a very very painful experience for her. Major surgery and the loss of an organ. Not nice. PM me if you want more details. 

So please think before doing "fun things" while driving. You may just injure yourself - or even worse - someone else.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Nicholas (8/12/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @Nicholas
> Glad your story had a good outcome.
> 
> Two things bud
> ...




Hey Bud @Silver no need to worry i'm really not that much of a kak driver i'm always safe. lost some friends in a car accident 2 years back and my car was written off last year because of a drunk driver so i'm not one to be stupid. i always have my windows and sunroof open while vaping. i definitely dont agree with any irresponsible driving at all 

secondly i dont want anyone to be messing with our cops. i was just being funny. although i really do want to know if people experience being searched because of vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (8/12/16)

Instructions not clear.... Does anyone have bail money?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS (8/12/16)

Nicholas said:


> Although a real concern to me is that a vape could easily look like a gun.... i mean i was in town and some guy try to take my phone so i went for my vape... he ran so fast i just laughed.
> 
> now atleast our cops aren't as trigger happy as american cops but like imagine you get pulled over and lean over to reach for your vape and a cop mistakes it for a gun?




Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS (8/12/16)

there is a picture of a guy that got shot because of that . strugling to upload

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Noddy (8/12/16)

Its all fun and games till someone gets hurt.

Very irresponsible suggetions. A car is not a playpen, especially when you driving, and endangering other peoples lives.

At the very least you'll be giving vapers a bad name, and because you thought you were funny with a police officer I could be the guy he takes his frustrations out on with my family in my car.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouder (9/12/16)

@Silver

Agreed. I've seen hundreds of dead people (including children) all because of something the driver could have avoided. (Believe me, scraping a persons brains from the tarmac with a broken piece from a number plate is not the kind of thing you forget.....)

I am against "having fun" in a vehicle while driving. Any distraction is potentially deadly, (even vaping, drinking a Coke or having a smoke).

Driving a vehicle is a MASSIVE responsibility! You may not have your family in your vehicle, but the person next to you might!

Anyway, I believe that @Nicholas was just playin' and no offense taken from my side. I am not a "SAPS Police man" as such, but there was a comment about "pigs" which I really didn't appreciate........ Anyway let me rather not go into that.... I honestly don't have a lot of respect for people who call law enforcers pigs.

EDIT: I have to add here, that I am STRONGLY opposed against bribery. I even get p!ssed off at people when I hear that they had paid a bribe. Officers asking for bribes needs to be reported, arrested and CHARGED. Corruption is a sickness in this Country that needs to die!

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Silver (9/12/16)

Well said @Clouder

This topic is very important in my opinion

Stay safe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz (9/12/16)

Clouder said:


> @Silver
> 
> Anyway let me rather not go into that.... I honestly don't have a lot of respect for people who call law enforcers pigs.


eish Apologies if I offended. just the street lingo. Honestly dont even know why they called that, im just a follower of the pig spotter so its 2nd nature to use the term.


----------

